# Cooling etc



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Everyone, 

Just wanted some advice on how or what to get to make my rig run quieter. Atm i think its just the fans really that make it a bit noisy, so wasnt sure if i should buy new fans or if there was soemthing else i could do etc.

Also im thinking about going water cooling so any advice on what watercooling pack/parts to get would be great.

Here is my current setup which should help

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.66Ghz
MOTHERBOARD: Gigabyte GA-EX58 Extreme
PSU: 850W Thermaltake Q-FAN
RAM: 12Gb 1600Mhz DDR3 Corsair Dominator Triple Kit with Corsair Air Flow Module Fan
HDD: 2x 1.5TB 7200rpm Seagate HDD in JBOD
VIDEO CARD: Gigabyte Nvidea GTX285 1GB DDR3
SOUND CARD: Creative Extreme Gamer Fatality Pro
ROM DRIVES: 2x Samsung 22x DVDRW
MONITOR: 22inch Glossy Samsung LCD at 1920×1600
CASE: Thermaltake Armor+ LCS – VH600LBWS
Cooling: 2x 23cm Case Fans, 1x 18cm Case Fan (and obviously the fan on the video card, cpu and psu)

Cheers all!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I don't know that particular PSU for noise, but Seasonic is the quietest you can find in a powerful power supply. Beyond that, you might take a look at the Antec tri-cool fans that you can set the speed (3 speed fans that turn with a little switch) on them for what you need. They are very efficient, quiet on slow and medium speed (and even quieter than most on high speed), and if you wish, you can purchase them with LED's on them. I run mine only on slow speed and they do the job for me and very, very quiet. Might be worth trying one to see.


----------



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh thanks for the info, will def check them out. Also what about in terms of liquid cooling?? what parts etc would be best for my system??


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

how much would you want to spend for water cooling? can be anywhere from 300-600+


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most water cooling systems are as noisy or noisier than air cooling.
PSU's-OEM CPU fans-small case fans are usually the biggest source of PC noise.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> Most water cooling systems are as noisy or noisier than air cooling.
> PSU's-OEM CPU fans-small case fans are usually the biggest source of PC noise.


all depends on what fans you use and price range


----------

